# Self hosting

## dudumomo

Hello dear community !

I'm trying to self host all my needs on a gentoo HTPC but I have to admit, I'm so noob at this !

I hope I can have some help from you.

What my server will run :

1) SSH

2) Jabber server

3) Mail server (With a couple of addresses)

4) Website server (With different sub-domains)

- and more if my connection can afford (a good 22m/1mega)

And all these services has to be a minimum secured.

1) SSH: I think everything is okay with that, the doc was quite clear and I guess it's quite secure now. So this is done

2) Jabber server: I've install and config ejabberd, it wasn't difficult and it works (As soon as I got the SRV redirection, I will test it more in details, ie transfert, rooms, etc..)

BUT, I've tried with the SSL but it doesn't work, I wasn't able to do so. (I will retry as soon as I got my SRV anyway)

Then I wonder if SSL is needed on ejabberd ? Does it need to be secure ? May I risk anything ?

3) Mail server: Here I'm lost.. I've tried to follow this how to : virt-mail-howto but I'm quite lost with it (and with others).

I just want a basic mail server. For a couple of email addresses, and with a webmail client.

So I guess for this, I need SSL right ? 

Do you know any easy how to? What do I have to install (Postfix, dovecot ?) I have already postfix installed and partially set up (SSL doesn't work, I don't really understand SSL  :Crying or Very sad:  )

4)Website: Apache2 is running "It works" works, but SSL doesn't work. Is it important to have SSL on a website ? (For blogs basically).

And do you have any how to or can you explain me what to do next (I would like to install wordpress first). I've already installed wordpress or joomla in a couple of servers, but not mine.. so I don't know if apache is correctly set up to do it.  And I would like to have different sub-domain as www.blog1.domain.com www.blog2.domain.com and www.domain.com (Is www.domain.com possible with others website as xxx.domain.com ?)

Well I have quite a lot of question and may be my points are not very clear (Lack of explanation I guess)

But I really want to self host myself, so I'm ready to do a lot of efforts !   :Wink:   as long as it is not too difficult to understand.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi !

well, you have a lot of questions, that's for sure.

I will point you to the best site i haver seen about networking in linux. You have there all the answers you need - apache, email, etc...

Linux Home Networking is very, very extensive and comprehensive about all those questions. Give it a try.

Cheers,

Bruno

----------

## dudumomo

Thanks Bruno

This website is indeed rich in information.

But for example in this one, the how to for setting a mail server up is done with Sendmail. I've heard a lot of people prefer Postfix, right ?

I've seen quite a lot of Debian/Ubuntu how to, but not that much with Gentoo, and I don't really want to use Debian or Ubuntu (Even if I'm quite new on Gentoo, I really appreciate it !)

----------

